# I need cheap high din bindings... not Marker



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

the lighter weight the better.....anyone hook a brother up? links? ect.?


-aaron


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

bumpers


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I might have some used solomon s9-14 FIS for sale used when I switch to AT here soon. How much you looking to spend?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I might have a pair of the old school Looks lying around. 7-17. Let me know if you're interested and I'll see if I can find them.

COUNT


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

can you guys shoot some pics to me at [email protected]

then i'll have a good idea.

thanks
-aaron


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, my camera is currently dead. As soon as I get it working again, I'll send you some pics if you haven't already found something.

COUNT


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks man but i bought some deadbolts from the porters deal i posted below.

-aaron


----------

